# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > سوال: اجرا فایل تصویری در زمان لود شدن گوشی-استارت آپ

## maysam09

سلام 
من میخواستم یه فایل تصویری gif یا jpg  وقتی گوشی میاد بالا(JavaME) اجرا کنم...میشه راهنماییم کنید؟راهش چیه؟

----------

